# Garlic/Herb Crusted Pork Loin



## chilerelleno (May 12, 2017)

I used to do my Garlic Studded / Herb Crusted Pork Roast in the oven.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253270/herb-crusted-garlic-studded-pork-roast

Been awhile since I cooked one, and today I saw Jeff's Herbed Pork Loin in the newsletter, so next thing I know I'm at Costco.
A beautiful whole Pork Loin, a few pounds of Langostino tails, a Cheesecake and Mother's Day Dinner for my wife and MiL is in the bag.

*Menu*
Garlic/Herb Crusted, Applewood Smoked Pork Loin
Langostino Etouffee over Rice
Fresh Green Beans with Onions
Cheesecake

*The Pork*
Cut Loin in half, trim fat and silver skin, square it off
Score it for extra nooks and crannies to let all the garlic/herbs take hold
Salt and Onion powder, minced garlic and a Herb rubbed into scoring
_Fresh Lemon Thyme, fresh Rosemary and Italian Oregano minced and combined with EVOO_
Truss with twine, wrap and refigerate overnight

*A garden full of fresh herbs is a wonderful thing*













IMG_20170512_183051704.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ May 12, 2017


















IMG_20170512_185729916.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ May 12, 2017






*And lets look at the pork*













IMG_20170512_184952088.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ May 12, 2017


















IMG_20170512_185742956.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ May 12, 2017


















IMG_20170512_185905052.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ May 12, 2017


















IMG_20170512_190846903.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ May 12, 2017






*Lots more pics to come, jump in and hang on, cause you know I always give a good ride*


----------



## pc farmer (May 12, 2017)

Yea buddy, I have my seatbelt on.


----------



## natej (May 12, 2017)

In for this.. lookin the goods!


----------



## ab canuck (May 13, 2017)

I am definitely in for this ride.........


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 13, 2017)

I'm in.  You'd have to beat me off with a stick to keep me away from this one.

Gary


----------



## tropics (May 13, 2017)

That looks great but why did you remove the little fat cap?

Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

tropics said:


> That looks great but why did you remove the little fat cap?
> Richie


So the herbs and spices would contact/flavor the meat equally.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 13, 2017)

Oh my, this should be good, you never fail to deliver!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

Mmmmm...  Just taste tested the Langostino and pork loin.
Cubed some of the other loin half and dredged it and the Langostino in a seasoned flour mix and then fried in some EVOO.
The Langostino was lightly fried and came out juicy and tasted like a cross between crawfish and shrimp.
The pork got a fast, hard sear, with crunchy edges, and was great.
My younger son and I gobbled it up for breakfast.


----------



## ab canuck (May 13, 2017)

.......... I'm hungry.......


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

*Langostino Etouffee*

Basic etouffee sauce
1 stick of butter
1 large Onion, diced
1-2 sticks of Celery, diced
1 Bell pepper, diced
1T Garlic, minced
1T Cajun spice blend
1T Red Pepper, crushed - season to taste
1-2T Flour
.5-1 C water

Butter in sauce pan, cook until it just starts to turn color
add veggies and cook till soft
add Cajun spice
combine flour water, add half to pan and simmer
add more/less depending on the consistency you desire

*Now here is where I'm going off the reservation*
I'm not adding the Langostino directly to the sauce as I've a family member coming who has a shellfish allergy.

The Langostino will be dredged in seasoned flour and fried till just golden, and then added to each plate.

Etouffee will be served over white rice.

*I'll add pics as I cook later*


----------



## tropics (May 13, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > That looks great but why did you remove the little fat cap?
> ...


Okay I thought it would do the same to the fat cap,for some crispy treats.

Thanks for the reply

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2017)

This should be a good one!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

One of Life's little pleasures, the sight/smell of thin blue smoke and meat cooking.













IMG_20170513_144046483.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017






Looking Good.













IMG_20170513_155723775.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017


----------



## chinanick (May 13, 2017)

That's looking real good


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 13, 2017)

C'mon, what temp you taking that thing to?  It's gotta be done by now!  The last teaser shot looked great.


----------



## pc farmer (May 13, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> C'mon, what temp you taking that thing to? It's gotta be done by now! The last teaser shot looked great.


He's in a meat coma I bet.


----------



## smokeymose (May 13, 2017)

Man, that looks good!
I want slices!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

*Langostino Etouffee*

Basic etouffee sauce
1 stick of butter
1 large Onion, diced
1-2 sticks of Celery, diced
1 Bell pepper, diced
1T Garlic, minced
1T Cajun spice blend
1T Red Pepper, crushed - season to taste
1-2T Flour
.5-1 C water

Butter in sauce pan, cook until it just starts to turn color
add veggies and cook till soft
add Cajun spice
combine flour water, add half to pan and simmer
add more/less depending on the consistency you desire
if you get it too thick add water to thin
Check seasoning again














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017








*Now here is where I'm going off the reservation*
I'm not adding the Langostino directly to the sauce as I've a family member coming who has a shellfish allergy.

The Langostino will be dredged in seasoned flour and fried till just golden, and then added to each plate.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017







Etouffee will be served over white rice.

*Fresh Green Beans with Onion and Bacon*

Fresh green beans with onion and bacon
Salt to taste
Sauteed in 50/50 EVOO/bacon grease














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

*The Pork!  The Swine is Truly Divine!*

This really came out good.
I pulled it at 142', tented it and let it rest while I sauteed the green beans and fried the Langostino.
My MiL declared the pork the winner.
But my Wife declared the etouffee her new favorite thing I cook, she went back for seconds of it.
I noticed she grabbed another small piece of pork too   Thumbs Up














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017







*Money Shots*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017







*And we can't forget Dessert*

Cheesecake drizzled with Chocolate














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 13, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (May 13, 2017)

That looks fantastic.

I gotta try this.

Whats the dessert?


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> I gotta try this.
> ...


Thanks you, thank you very much!
Appreciate the Point.

Cheesecake drizzled with Chocolate


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 13, 2017)

Holy crap!

I said earlier that you never disappoint, but this one is over the top!

Recipes copied!

Excellent spread my peppered friend!  Pointing for sure!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> I said earlier that you never disappoint, but this one is over the top!
> 
> ...


Awww schucks Cranky...  :icon_redface:
Thank you for the compliments and Point.  

Holy Crap! Is right, I just realized that I've two cooks up on the Carousel.  :yahoo:


----------



## lancep (May 13, 2017)

That's some fine lookin swine chile points to you sir


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

LanceP said:


> That's some fine lookin swine chile points to you sir


Thanks Lance, for the Point and compliment.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 13, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Awww schucks Cranky...  :icon_redface:
> Thank you for the compliments and Point.
> 
> Holy Crap! Is right, I just realized that I've two cooks up on the Carousel.  :yahoo:



You've earned it!  Nice work sir!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> ChileRelleno said:
> 
> 
> > Awww schucks Cranky...  :icon_redface:
> ...


Thank you...  I love to cook.


----------



## b-one (May 13, 2017)

That's a great looking plate CR!Thumbs Up


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

b-one said:


> That's a great looking plate CR!Thumbs Up


Thanks b-one, for the Point too.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 14, 2017)

Absolutely fantastic needs no other description.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






for a meal well done.

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 14, 2017)

Everything looks great! Nice smoke!

Point!


----------



## natej (May 14, 2017)

Oh man! Put mine in the fridge ill be there soon!


----------



## xray (May 14, 2017)

Dear god man! That looks amazing!!

Do you need a neighbor??


----------



## chilerelleno (May 14, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Absolutely fantastic needs no other description.  :points1: for a meal well done.
> 
> Warren


Thanks very much an for the Point too.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Everything looks great! Nice smoke!
> 
> Point!


Thanks DS, appreciate the Point.


natej said:


> Oh man! Put mine in the fridge ill be there soon!


Too late Nate, nothing but a little rice survived that meal.  Thanks for the compliment and Point.


Xray said:


> Dear god man! That looks amazing!!
> 
> Do you need a neighbor??


Sorry Xray, no houses for sale around me.
And I have at least two trying to get me to buy the house next to or near them. :biggrin:
Thanks for the Point.


----------



## ab canuck (May 14, 2017)

OH My God............ Chile that looks Fabulous!!!!!  That is point worthy for sure...........  Should be multiple points!!!!

 I am full from leftovers last night, and am now instantly hungry......


----------



## chilerelleno (May 14, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> OH My God............ Chile that looks Fabulous!!!!!  That is point worthy for sure...........  Should be multiple points!!!!
> I am full from leftovers last night, and am now instantly hungry......


Thanks ABC, really too kind, thanks.


----------



## greatfx1959 (May 14, 2017)

wow just wow........point worthy for sure!!!!!!..............t


----------



## indaswamp (May 14, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> *The Pork! The Swine is Truly Divine!*
> 
> This really came out good.
> I pulled it at 142', tented it and let it rest while I sauteed the green beans and fried the Langostino.
> ...


Damn My man!!! Kudos, looks fantabulous! Points!


----------



## tropics (May 15, 2017)

That looks great Points for u

Richie


----------



## smokeymose (May 15, 2017)

Sorry for being so late to the congrats, Chilli!

I apologise for not being into seafood, but that loin is nothing short of amazing!  It never occurred to me to cut that deep a hatch into the meat, but I just learned a lesson and can't wait to try it [emoji]129303[/emoji]

Dan
:points:


----------



## chilerelleno (May 15, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> Damn My man!!! Kudos, looks fantabulous! Points!


Thanks Indaswamp.
I thought you might like the etouffee, even though I cheated on it.
Also, appreciate the Point.


tropics said:


> That looks great Points for u
> Richie


Thanks Richie, it tasted as good as it looked.
And thanks for the Point too.



SmokeyMose said:


> Sorry for being so late to the congrats, Chilli!
> 
> I apologise for not being into seafood, but that loin is nothing short of amazing!  It never occurred to me to cut that deep a hatch into the meat, but I just learned a lesson and can't wait to try it [emoji]129303[/emoji]
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan, really appreciate the compliments and Point too.
LOL... You think you're not into seafood, I about had to prove to my allergic relative that the langostino never touched anything else.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 15, 2017)

Fantastic.  Just plain fantastic.  And the plated shot is pure artistry.

I love the spices you used on the loin.  Miss Linda makes a delicious oven version of that--a tenderloin totally covered in crushed garlic and rosemary.

POINT

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (May 15, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Fantastic.  Just plain fantastic.  And the plated shot is pure artistry.
> 
> I love the spices you used on the loin.  Miss Linda makes a delicious oven version of that--a tenderloin totally covered in crushed garlic and rosemary.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary. too generous with the compliments, but I'll take it. :biggrin:
I love my fresh herbs.
Sounds like we like much of the same things on pork, Garlic/Herbs and more garlic.


----------



## smokeymose (May 16, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> GaryHibbert said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic.  Just plain fantastic.  And the plated shot is pure artistry.
> ...



I always dice one more clove than what a recipe calls for. Ok, sometimes two...


----------



## chilerelleno (May 16, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I always dice one more clove than what a recipe calls for. Ok, sometimes two...


Thumbs Up  Thumbs Up  Thumbs Up


----------



## kuddles (May 18, 2017)




----------

